# LADUE bass???



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

Got a report tonight and not sure if my fins were gettn pulled!!!???

Is ladue open currently? Someone tried telling me they hit a BIG one yesterday!!!!???? Hmmmm.

I havent been to that neck of the woods in a while- no clue. Iceout time is 8lbr time!!!

LaDue spring open April 8th- looks to be a good show!!!!
http://www.dobass.com/bass.html

Nip
www.dobass.com


----------



## FishThis (Sep 2, 2005)




----------



## SenkoMaster (Jul 5, 2005)

I think he wanted to know if the lake had open water or if there was any action there. 

Nip, 
Haven't been up there since the cold came, You might have been getting your chain pulled but you never know. I had a guy, I think his name was matt(can't remember where he was from, I wanna say Norton), he was telling me he caught a 11lbr out there a couple weeks ago.


----------



## Dale03 (Jun 2, 2005)

Yeah I know Matt real good(he is from Norton), he was pulling your leg. He has not been to Ladue since last July. He was telling everyone he went fishing out there the other day so he had an alibi when he was really at the strip club all day with Zeke..........


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

11lbr- now thats impressive!!! I might have to see that one....hmmmmm!

Very nice bass FishThis- I particularly like the fall colors in foreground- best time in my book to fish lado!

So is the lake open???? 

Thanks for the replies-Nip
http://www.dobass.com/bass.html


----------



## Dale03 (Jun 2, 2005)

I would imagine most of the lake has just enough ice to make it unfishable by boat but I could be wrong...

Give a call tommorow morning to John @ONE STOP Tackle on rt44
440-834-2248
He knows better than anybody


----------



## BigDaddy300 (Nov 1, 2004)

That would be Jim at One Stop.


----------



## cedar1 (Feb 5, 2006)

Hey Fishthis, Nice fish but, man, have you ever been to a weigh-in at La Due? If not it's pretty damn impressive. Five of those would'nt get you in the $$$ Wish I could fish that lake more.


----------



## FishThis (Sep 2, 2005)

Hey Cedar, that bass actually weighed in at 6.4lbs. I think with 5 of those I could win any tourney. And yes I have been to a couple of the weigh-ins; very impressive. That was caught in the begining of November. We also caught a couple of 17" as well. It was a good day!


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

I normally don't like when people do this but..... 6.4lbs that fish is not.


----------



## smallieguy (Apr 7, 2004)

I'll second that.


----------



## Fishing-Miller23 (Jul 16, 2005)

I'll third it. Looks like it is about 3.5-4 lbs


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

Fishthis- they're talkn bad about you man...better get on 'em!!! 

This one was 3.8 - stick it out there a little Fishthis- theyll grow in the camera!!! Look out BIG thumbs!!!   

www.dobass.com


----------



## smallieguy (Apr 7, 2004)

With that arm all straightened out that fish looks hugh.........  
You are dead right Nip. After all 6lbers are what 23'' + 
depending on the time of the year?
Not talking bad on anyone just saying maybe the wrong pic
got posted cause that fish looks closer to 17''.


----------



## TIGGER (Jan 17, 2006)

This is a Ladue bass from April 7th of last year. I was night trolling for walleye. The husky jerk in the other hand has a hook buried to the bone. I was at geauga hospital for 2 hrs , got home at 2 am. The bass weighed 5.8 lbs. full of eggs! She is still swimming around somewhere.
thanks John


----------



## TIGGER (Jan 17, 2006)

Ice report! I went by Ladue today 99 percent covered. Under rt 44 bridge fair amount of "open" water. The gulls were diving on bait big time. A little open water west of 44. Main lake had 2 small open pockets north of island left of main boat launch. Come on warm weather!


----------



## cedar1 (Feb 5, 2006)

Hey fishthis, did'nt mean to offend you in any way. I did'nt think that fish was that big.


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

5.9 and just barely 20" on the one below- I have seen 23" fish that didnt go 5lb- girth plays more than length- fall and spring fatties can surprise you!

Tigger how about the open on April 8th? Dont leave home with a bone burried hook though!!!! 
http://www.dobass.com/bass.html

I spent 9 hours at Robinson waiting for one to come out from under the middle of my thumbnail. Got into an argument with a crackhead who was waiting services in front of me said mine wasnt as bad as theirs!!! Aint fihsn' grand!!!

Nip


----------



## FishThis (Sep 2, 2005)

To all of the non believers: If you want to know the person that weighed the bass is Kastaway Kulis. If you want, you can go ask him. It was 23" as well. His shop is in Downtown Bedford. Let me know if you need directions.


----------



## FishThis (Sep 2, 2005)

Hey Parma boy, smallie and miller. I don't see any of your fish posted. Don't hate. I said if you need directions let me know.


----------



## FishThis (Sep 2, 2005)

It's all good Cedar.


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

i'll post a few poctures of fish i caught in the company of both smallie guy and parmabass... niether called you a liar, just said that the fish didn't look that big, thats all


----------



## jiggin'fool (Dec 18, 2005)

I caught a 23" last july and it was about as big around as a football and it went just a little over 7 lbs. but it was fat! isn't the state record 25" and like 13 lbs. or something??? fish this maybe that fish did go that big..... just doesn't look like it from that picture! I will have to get the pictures of my 23" last year! my cousin stole em from me!


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

The Portage 3rd is truely a bigbass moment- WAKE UP MAN!!!!!

Nip
http://www.dobass.com/bass.html


----------



## jiggin'fool (Dec 18, 2005)

hey johnboy what lake was that 3rd picture of you! taht water looks real clear! looked pretty cool!


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

all the day time pics are from ladue


----------



## whjr15 (Jun 16, 2005)

I never knew bass like to eat bricks!! 

Really, that's the only way I see that fish being 6.4.

For as skinny as it is, it would have to go WELL over 23'' 

But just like everyone else, I wasn't there, so I don't know for certain. The picture just doesn't do it justice if it is, in fact, that big.


----------



## kingfisher88 (Jun 16, 2005)

This one was 8.2 pounds. :B


----------



## jiggin'fool (Dec 18, 2005)

kingfisher! looks like that one might go a little bigger than 8.2 looks more like 8 1/2! Nice fish! dont be so modest next time!


----------



## FishThis (Sep 2, 2005)

Anyways, Are any of you guys catching any walleye out of Ladue??


----------



## kingfisher88 (Jun 16, 2005)

dude, dont change the subject. that fish is pushing two pounds


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

nice fish.expecilaly that 8 lbr


----------



## kingfisher88 (Jun 16, 2005)

hey thanks!


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

This bass is 6 1/4 and looks alot bigger, sometimes large bass and the weight can be weird to judge


----------



## FishThis (Sep 2, 2005)

You probably keep those small bass kingfisher


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

No need for name calling. You posted a picture on a fishing related website, alot of people have caught a 3lb. Bass not as many have caught a 6.4lb (allegedly) Bass. Me being one of them. Look at the other pics and compare them to yours. Nice fish, but unless you are a giant man, that fish is 3lb. MAX. I think Kastaway Kulis freeze dried his scale accidentally before weighing that fish if indeed it it 6.4lbs. Anyway come to Ladue this Spring and weigh 5 of those and let the real scales be the judge..........

And I told Johnboy the same thing last Summer, we just got an envelope full of money,WAKE UP MAN!

Parma"boy" Out............


----------



## ss minnow (Aug 11, 2005)

Is this not the absolutely oldest arguement in the history of fishing? You all sound like a bunch of little boys that have been cooped up too long for a winter and have nothing better to do. Mine is bigger!


----------



## Fishing-Miller23 (Jul 16, 2005)

Yeah, I wasn't calling you a liar or anything, I just said that it doesn't look tha big. Sorry.


----------



## FishThis (Sep 2, 2005)

I agree. Way too much arguing, If you don't believe me; that's fine. All is well


----------



## Steel Cranium (Aug 22, 2005)

No need to argue...











I'm not a great fan of fish pictures. The fish always seems smaller than in 'real life'. I have a pic of a 31" walleye from an Erie pier last year. It looked huge when I caught it, but the pic doesn't seem to really have the same effect.


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

Now we'll start an argument over that pic. Could of done without that.


----------



## TIGGER (Jan 17, 2006)

I don't do much bass fishing unless i catch them fishing for something else. I thought i did hear Nip. That somebody caught an 8lber in one of your spring tournaments last year. Is this true? If so that is one heck of a fish! I agree pictures are fun but the best part is still fishing for the models!


----------



## lateral_line (Jun 9, 2005)

http://www.dobass.com/lado4304/springopen04.html
near 8lbs. sure it is by now if not more!


----------



## TIGGER (Jan 17, 2006)

WOW! That's a nice fish!


----------



## lateral_line (Jun 9, 2005)

for those that don't know trolling is permitted this year for dobass tourneys at lado,
if you've never fished tourneys before you should try it this year, you never know!


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

Peace~love and... BIG BASSES!!!!

I missed all this until tonight  

Let Mother in and the enemy out~ no fightn' allowed!

There wont be any machismo this year  - but... "Braggin' does not bring happines- but no man who catches a large fish goes home through the alley" hmmmm

Big fish- little fish- tall fish- short fish.... theyre all green and SPRING is almost here!!!

I'm waitn' on the spoonpluggers to come out and really put a whoopn on us!!! God love Buck Perry and the ladue trollers!!!!

nip
www.dobass.com


----------



## Steel Cranium (Aug 22, 2005)

Trollin? Do any of the high finishers concentrate on trolling? I have probably caught 9 out of my top 10 bass when trolling the creekbed or vertically jigging for walleyes.


----------



## lateral_line (Jun 9, 2005)

come on out at give it a try, the more the merrier


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

Steel- the trolling is NEW for 06' AND OH MY what controversy this has created!!!! I think some traditional bassers might be a little intimidated by it!

Other rules applicable though- only one rod per person in use- no live bait.

Can't wait to see results!!! It also allows for those who wanna relax a little do exactly that- hopefully introduce more to bassn' and help educate bass guys into structure fishn the old fashioned way!!!!

Comeon out for the open April 8th- no membership required- capped at first 50 teams- qualifiers start later in April and require membership.

More info here:
http://www.dobass.com/bass.html

Nip


----------



## Fishing-Miller23 (Jul 16, 2005)

That 8lber is huge!!!


----------



## big bass 22 (Feb 16, 2005)

Hey you guys seem to be the Ladue experts - my question is can you fish Ladue with a gas motor out of the water - or is it no gas motors allowed on the boat at all? I know its electric only but Nimi rules let you trim the big motor out of the water.

I was told by someone that Ladue rules are no gas motor on the boat at all just wondering if that is true. Also, is there any talk of getting those in charge of the lake (DNR, City of Akron?) to allow gas motors trimmed out of the water? Thanks


----------



## SenkoMaster (Jul 5, 2005)

it is true. no gas motor at all on LaDue. And if you do have one up there, and any regular sees you, we will call the dnr. :B


----------



## ss minnow (Aug 11, 2005)

The sign posted says " Electric Motors Only. Remove Gas Motors and Tanks"


----------



## saugeyesam (Apr 20, 2004)

here's a real pig for you guys!


----------



## lakeslouie (Jan 11, 2006)

Hey Saugeye Sam what did that one weigh about 3 and 1/2? I'm joking but after reading this thread, I couldn't resist!


----------



## BigDaddy300 (Nov 1, 2004)

I wouldn't trust kulis as far as I could throw him. When I was a kid I would fish a stocked pond, pay lake, for trout. This was a very nice place and Kulis wanted to do a show there when he had a fishing show on TV. So he had the owners get a couple huge trout and keep them in a holding tank. Kulis then proceeded to hook the fish, let it swim out, turn the cameras on, and fight it back in to make it look like he was catching these hogs.

As far as bass size goes I caught a 21 1/4 that weighed 7.1# out of LaDue in 2002 slow rolling a spinnerbait over weeds 8feet deep.
BTW I also caught some of my biggest bass from LaDue trolling for eyes and some very big eyes also.


----------



## saugeyesam (Apr 20, 2004)

you cant see it but that fish hit on a jitterbug i thought it was gill hitting on top of the water he hooked himself he went about 8lbs boy what a fighter that was 3 years ago he probably go about 10 or 11 now (just kidding no offense guys but were fishermen and everyone knows fishermen have different versions of the truth!) those are some nice bass ive never fished ladue where abouts is it coming from canton , and its electric only right just how big is ladue!


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

LaDue is around 1500 acres and has 2 ramps, the ramp in the southern end off 44 is really shallow. Electric only, I've seens boats out there before with 200hp motors on the back.


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

I have seen boats out there with 9.9's too and get cited!!! 

LaDue to the cult following is also known as "Mother" for those wondering what the heck!!!

No engines- no gas tanks even- and yes... not even if your engine is tilted or prop removed.

This is one, of many reasons, why 8+ lbrs come out of Mother!!!!

Great discussion everyone- very happy to see the proverbial "my fish is bigger.." conversation turn positive!!!

I wanna get a name like Kastaway Kulis - how about Nibbling Nip!?

Spring open just around the corner- looking for new folks always- drop me an email or pm!!!
http://www.dobass.com/bass.html

Nip
www.dobass.com


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

Does Kastaway Kulis still have a place in Bedford? I went there once and it was a very unique fishing store. Walked in and was surrounded by freeze dried dogs and cats along with coyotes and deer. 

Hows the Open on the 8th looking Nip? It's usually a pretty large field, probably be getting more interest later in the week when temps are supposed to be near 70, so they say at least.


----------



## cedar1 (Feb 5, 2006)

Trolling in a bass tournament??????? Interesting concept but WHY??


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

not trying to change the subject but that wallyey question. it is to much work for 1 eye


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

Parma- looks good for this early!!! I agree the weather (and the tax man) seems to always put registration near capacity!!!!

Cedar- the only response I can come up with is what my boss always says to me that I usually have no response to... "why not?"

Actually there was a group of spoonpluggers (Buck Perry cult) that emailed and hounded me- I said sure sounds good "why not"- good all around for the crowd desired at lado- no spoonpluggers that I'm aware of yet though!!!???

No idea on the eyes??? When speaking to the toothed critter crowd I have heard lack of recent years success as in past due to nomore stockings???

Nip
http://www.dobass.com/bass.html


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

Parma- we made the championship GUARANTEE the top TEN spots - where you at !!! 

$1000 for first, 9 more spots, and $300 BB- GUARANTEED regardless of participation!!! No increase for champ entry either!!! Your leavn' me hang now  

Nip


----------



## Steel Cranium (Aug 22, 2005)

From Canton, get over to 44 (ravenna rd) via rte 62 east, then head north past I-76, the turnpike, to near rte 422. Main ramp is just north of 422 (right turn at first light past the highway).

Walleyes seem to get harder to find each year, probably due to a reduction of stocking. I "had" best success trolling the roadbed between the boathouse and corner at 422 and following the creekbed from 422 to 44 bridges. Curves in the creek typically held walleye, unless the pesky big largemouths got in the way. Also seemed like we would get a very large crappie or two when trolling the stickbaits. Too bad they wouldn't start the walleye stocking again - there are a bunch of little perch that need eaten.


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

those perch can get annoying


----------



## cedar1 (Feb 5, 2006)

Anybody know why it's against the rules in 99% of all other tournaments on the planet?


----------



## saugeyesam (Apr 20, 2004)

whens the best time to fish ladue for bass?


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

That I do know Ceder. Thats the politics thing in fishn'- goes back to Ray Scott and the spoonpluggers way early on. Buck was on tour of the US and doing well- didnt embrace the tournamnet proliferation and claimed could put a whoopn on em- Scott banned trolling and put a shadow onto it as not being a sporting way to catch a black bass. Short version for you.
Check out Buck online: http://www.buckperry.com/


The best time to fish ladue is when all the bills have been paid, the yard has been mowed, the wife says "go have fun" and it's a Monday! Or you could wait for the full moon in July.

Nip
www.dobass.com


----------



## ncraft150 (Apr 5, 2004)

Nip, If I had to wait until the bills were paid, the yard mowed, and the wife to ok it, I'd never get to fish again, LOL.


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

I'll be there for a few, this years schedual isn't as work friendly as years past. We'll just have to outright qualify for the championship I guess!! I like the top ten getting paid for sure, where was that in 2003?!?!?! Rememer the 13 15/16"or 14" debate at the scales? lol Settled for 5th place and a Shimano pro pack for our efforts!! Looking forward to April 8th!


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

Parma glad to have you for some!

We took care of the 14" size thing as well- to help everyone learn without penalty you are permitted a (one) "courtesy" measurement if asked for at the tub.

We are on the game this year!!! 

Nip
http://www.dobass.com/bass.html


----------



## cedar1 (Feb 5, 2006)

Nip, thanks for the insight on the trolling thing, I've always wondered why that rule came about.


----------



## TIGGER (Jan 17, 2006)

Just a tidbit! Not to side track the bass discussions. A walleye fact. The last three years they have stocked an average of 110,000 to 151,000 walleye fingerlings! They did take a break 4 and 5 years ago do to limited #'s of walleye fry. That gap did have an effect on the catches. The nice thing is this year we should have a rebound in the 14-18" size range. Also with the walleye fingerlings, they have a better chance of survival than the fry did. Hoping for the best this year!


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

Jeff, we trolling?


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

Thanks Ceder- there was an online article about it somewhere but can't locate.

Had no idea about them eyes Tigger- appreciate the info- get them things outa there, eatn' up all the basses white perch! 

Be interesting to see if the bassers start catchn' them again summer hump fishn'- BONUSES! Got some pics online somewhere on our website of some 7-9's caught during the events but was in first years.

nip
www.dobass.com


----------



## TIGGER (Jan 17, 2006)

Nip, I know that Gus said he would double dip them while fishing for the bass. He said the small cranks would catch both.


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

I'm down for some trollin, we need 15 batteries for a 8 1/2 tournament. How many do you have? I've got 4.


----------



## TIGGER (Jan 17, 2006)

Parma, Get yourself some golf cart batteries you can troll for days on them! They are 6 volt, wire them correctly to get the volts you need. I'm going to try this. I guess they are not much more than regular batteries. I only have 12 volt systems though.


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

jeff, I'll have ATLEAST 7 batteries, including an optima...we should be good to go, right?


----------



## fishin4five (Dec 2, 2005)

my buddy has a 48volt, 4.5hp electric outboard motor that runs on (8) 6 volt batteries. that thing will run all day, and throws a wake! 

can i bring that to ladue?


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

So long as it meets the stipulations of Akron's policies- I see why not.

Only two trolling motors are allowed though on any craft. Often the extra battery weights results in less distance traveled per battery.

I spoke to ODNR this weeknd- looks as if the state may officially have jurisdiction soon and will be enforcing boating laws unlike recent years as the deal is developed.

Bring all your safety gear!!!!

Nip
www.dobass.com


----------



## fishin4five (Dec 2, 2005)

Awesome, I'll go buy one myself so we can run twin 48v's!

I better start running again to compensate for the extra battery weight.

See you in April!


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

wow this thread has alot of posts


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

Hey Rory, are you only permitted to have 2 motors in use at one time? Or only allowed 2 on the boat period? I thought I saw a couple teams last year running 2 in the back at the same time and they had the bow mount out of the water. Wasn't aware of this rule.


----------



## Steel Cranium (Aug 22, 2005)

That was a lake (city of Akron) rule when they ran it: "boats must be 18â or less, have gas motors and tanks removed and may have a maximum of 2 electric trolling motors attached". The "attached" part leads me to believe that they were not following the rules if they were to have been questioned.

http://www.ci.akron.oh.us/pubutl05.html

Don't know if this will change when the state of Ohio starts running things.


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

http://www.ci.akron.oh.us/pubutl07.html

AS IT STANDS- COULD CHANGE ANYTHIME. 


After concerns of someone being cited during the events, we asked anyone with more than two motors during checkin- to remove them. 

Nip
www.dobass.com

Steel beat me to it!!!


----------



## BigDaddy300 (Nov 1, 2004)

Wonder how many people break rule #2 about dams and spillways or restricted water in general.


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

untill they mark the areas it's nearly impossible to enforce


----------



## Reel Man (Jul 4, 2004)

I know ignorance of the law is no excuse but I have to admit I was unaware of rule number 2.


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

rob, you are fishing the ladue series this year, right? esp since marcia will have HER boat!!!! I'll call you sometime at the show sat.


----------



## cedar1 (Feb 5, 2006)

I do'nt buy that " I did'nt know because there were no signs" crap. It's you're responsability to no the lake rules before you fish the lake. The bottom line is until the rules are enforced the guys will keep bending them. I've seen this happen in a number of different trails, I saw one team be allowed to sign up and pay after the blast off started, what's up with that??? It P.O.ed alot of guys but nobody says anything because nothing is ever done. Another thing I see alot is teams being begged to get their fish to the scales and given more time than is suppose to be aloud. I know I'm going to hear what a pain it is to run these things, and I know it is, but I do see the rules being bent or broke alot. I fished a sals. at Berlin a few years ago and a guy dropped a jig in the water next to the gas docks before blast off and busted a 2lbr, the director saw the whole thing and did'nt say a word!!! It was still dark out and he just turned around and walked away.


----------



## Reel Man (Jul 4, 2004)

johnboy111711 said:


> rob, you are fishing the ladue series this year, right? esp since marcia will have HER boat!!!! I'll call you sometime at the show sat.


Marcia may have made the big time but she still shares the boat with me. LOL. I'm not certain about the Ladue series. I was talking with Zach about it. I think he may want to hook up with someone to fish it. I have a few other tourneys I have already signed up for so I need to check my schedule. I have a whole new appreciation for Ladue though after catching a few out there last year. I can see why Nip affectionately refers to her as "Mother".


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

Ceder- I hope these werent events that I run. You have never seen anyone at our events be permitted to sign up and fish after the blast off.

I will indeed not react to verbal complaints of rules being broken as that is not the protocol in the rules and invites "the enemy" more so than quells it. I discuss this at each and every preseason meeting that is available for members to attend. http://www.dobass.com/THEENEMY.html

It is the entire field's responsibility to police ourselves,and follow written protest guidelines within the time frames allotted. I will meet with my team and make a formal announced decision upon a written protest. We also have standard forms that are used for written protests and my response is clearly outlined in writing who what when where and why the finding occurred as it did. This form is always available for review and for 2006 will be posted online for anyone.

The incident you spoke of regarding off limits was followed by the rules. The finding was simple. The offlimits region was never voiced or written in any way prior to the event in question. The off limit region was not marked ( as had been in previous years) with a no boat or no trespassing indication. The buoy simply stated "dam region". The team was not disqualified. Indeed, their response was "they did not know" it was off limits- nor should they have as it was not marked as stated in the rules. The 2006 rules clearly indicates the region off limits. Not that it matters in my decision, but the ruling , DQ or not, had no impact on points or even anyone aquiring a check. The written protest indicated past presumtions of the team fishing off limit areas. The protest timeframes had expired for any relevance to a decision being made for that. 

Personally, as an angler, had I figured someone to fish offlimits areas prior to the event, I would have spoken to them aside with a headsup. My thought, for a team not acclimated to the event waters, they very well may not know the things about a body of water like I, after fishing there for 10+ years. 

I'm not sure how to respond to beggn for anglers to bring fish to scales then alloting more time to them(?) as I dont understand it.

I can say that at LaDue we have utilized a "chip of life" that must be in the designated location by the very second of the close time. All fishing must cease upon turing in the chip of life. An atomic clock with GPS time is visible in the am and at checkin so teams know precisely what time it is. In oour big events we use a ball, time checkedin is counted when it enters the checkin boat. The atomic clock is visible in the checkinboat. All fishn' ends once checked in.

I love running tournaments, it is a passion. They are not pain, but indeed very challenging to win over with folks like yourself who have had bad experiences elsewhere or possibly hear the rumbles of the enemy without being present. 

Ceder,I welcome you to join us for the Spring Open April 8th with an entry paid for by me. I assure you a positive experience even if you try hard not for it to be!  

Nip
www.dobass.com

ps- the dam area has not been enforceable due to bouys not being in place, not only from a tournament position, but from a legal position of issuing a citation. Im sure they will read this and change it now!!!


----------



## cedar1 (Feb 5, 2006)

Nip, no, none of them were events you ran, but, you did fish the one that the team yelled from the bank to the director who was on the lake calling out numbers and asked if they could fish. You may have already blasted off. I'm not sure about the off limits episode your talking about, I was just stating my oppinion in general about how rules are enforced, or not enforced, in some events that I have fished. I totally enjoy every tournament I fish and will continue to enjoy them and I'm sure I would have a great time fishing yours. I don't normally voice my opinion on this kind of subject, but I've seen it, and hear guys [email protected]#$%$#@ about it alot. They just refuse to extend the effort to file a protest. Thats a heck of a offer you made me to fish the open. I'll try to dig up a Ladue rig and if I'm successful I'll take you up on it. Thanks.


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

Ata boy!!!! I feel warm all inside!!!

I apologize for assuming your generalized statement was referring to our matters at hand at lado in the championship last year. Seeing how the thread was lado and "they didnt know" came up, I simply added 2+2 incorrectly.lolol Must happen more than once!

Ceder you are now my pick for the win! Dont listen to the grumblers- they catch small fish anyhow!!!

Appreciate your response, I sell flatbottoms too!  

I get more frustrated that folks dont file protests than anyone....believe me!!! Theyd rather talk about after they blank...hmmmmmmm.

Nip


----------



## ddd (May 12, 2005)

Don't mean to change the subject but is Ladue worth a shot from shore when the ice is gone? Have never been there and would like to make the drive out. 

Thanks,
ddd


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

ddd-

thanks for changing the subject.

As of last knowledge there is no shore fishing or wading at lado permitted.

You can fish around only the causeways of 422-43 and auburn rd from shore.

Hope helps-

www.dobass.com


----------

